# How to hadle interruptions while schooling?



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Today has been interesting to say the least. Both the home phone and cell phone have been ringing off the hook since about 7:30 this morning. Nothing really errant or anything. A couple of friends - calling to chat. (They are bored now that their kids are in school.) My mil called 3 times to "see what we were doing" - a couple a telemarketers..... by noon time I was ready to throw both phones out the window so the kids and I could get some schooling done without interruptions! So my question is - how does everyone handle interruptions during your school day? Not only phone calls - but for instance one of your child's ps friends who is off of school for the days and wants to play?


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I have caller ID and only answer calls from my husband or other family that don't call to chat. My cell doesn't get good reception at home, so it normally doesn't ring, but if it does I can also see who is calling and choose to answer or not. My answering machine gives the message that we don't answer the phone during school hours. If it bothers the kids - or you, turn off the ringer - but remember to turn it back on. I used to turn off the ringers to all but the phone in my bedroom, so I could still hear it ring as long as nothing noisy was going on. My children are now as used to ignoring the phone as I am, although we look to see who is calling.

I used to hang a do not disturb sign on the door on days when the PS was out and my kids weren't, and would take it down when we were finished. Don't have that problem now though.

Dawn


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

We usually take the same days off that the public schools do. For the phone ringing, I just make sure that our son has something to read, a test to take, or some assignment to complete while I'm on the phone. 

However, I might just have to hang a sign on the door in the near future. Our Amish neighbors think that it's perfectly fine to come down here and ask for stuff whenever they feel like it.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Funny, I had that problem yesterday too!

As soon as I get/got on the phone, the kids totally lost track on their work. grrr I told DH last night that I wanted a cordless phone with callerID because our only callerID is in the bedroom. Then I could screen calls better. 

I think having the ability to 'just let it ring' is the best thing.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't give out our phone number. Only DH usually calls during the day. We are on the do not call list and I'm "short" with any telemarketers - "Sorry we don't do phone solutions, take our number off your list, bye"....not letting them get a word in edgewise.


----------



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

I turn off the home phone. My cell phone has caller ID and I simply press "Ignore" for anyone other than my parents and husband and check the voicemail to make sure it's not an emergency. My priority is getting our schoolwork completed.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Voice mail and a sign on the door.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I also use caller ID and only answer for my husband. My kids and their friends know the rules, no playtime until all school/homework is finished and the mothers have talked with each other about it.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm new to homeschooling, so it's a learning curve for us. I've told all our friends and family what our school 'schedule' is and try to stick to it. During our school time, there's caller ID and the answering machine. Use the technology instead of letting it run you.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I have not had a problem before this year, but I serve on our local homeschool groups board and it seems I get calls ALL the time now asking about field trips, meetings etc. Starting Monday my answering machine says "We are currently doing school and will call you back this afternoon." If this is an emergency please call my cell phone, only family and a very few friends have that number.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

prairiecomforts said:


> So my question is - how does everyone handle interruptions during your school day? Not only phone calls - but for instance one of your child's ps friends who is off of school for the days and wants to play?


Just don't answer the phone.
If the ps kids are off, then you take the day off too.
If unexpected visitors show up, then make your decision on the importance of their visit. If it isn't important then just tell them, "I'm sorry, I can't talk now, we are doing school." Then walk away.

You don't have to answer the phone just because it rings. You don't have to answer the door just because someone knocks. And you don't have to be at the beckon call of people who do not live in your home. It's really just an attitude that you need to adapt. Your family and your child are more important than answering the phone.


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

mekasmom said:


> Just don't answer the phone.
> If the ps kids are off, then you take the day off too.
> If unexpected visitors show up, then make your decision on the importance of their visit. If it isn't important then just tell them, "I'm sorry, I can't talk now, we are doing school." Then walk away.
> 
> You don't have to answer the phone just because it rings. You don't have to answer the door just because someone knocks. And you don't have to be at the beckon call of people who do not live in your home. It's really just an attitude that you need to adapt. Your family and your child are more important than answering the phone.


Very true! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Louisiana Mom (Oct 15, 2004)

jamala said:


> Starting Monday my answering machine says "We are currently doing school and will call you back this afternoon." If this is an emergency please call my cell phone, only family and a very few friends have that number.


That is what we used to do too. Then after a while people just knew to not call. It's started back up though so I probably should do this again.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

> Starting Monday my answering machine says "We are currently doing school and will call you back this afternoon."


This was my thought. Set it to only one ring, or turn the ringer off too.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

We don't answer the door/phone until school is over


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I make sure that everyone knows what hours we do school. If I get a phone call, I check to see who it is and unless it's a family member I don't answer. If it's family, it's an emergency because they don't call during school hours. We did run into some problems when our public schools went to a 4 day school week. Kids wanted to come over on Mondays to play with DS. I reminded the kids and their parents that we still do school on Mondays so not to come over till the afternoon when we are done.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Sonshine said:


> We did run into some problems when our public schools went to a 4 day school week.


You'd be surprised how many days or half days kids in school get off, it can really mess up your homeschool routine. It's difficult when people know your a 'stay-at-home-mom', they think you're available all the time to talk, go somewhere, etc. because you're not 'at work'. Well, actually you are, you're a teacher, at work with the most important students in the world, your kids.

Let your school hours be well known, stop answering the phone (get caller ID) and only call them back after 'schools out'. They will quickly get the idea, and most people don't genuinely want to interupt, they just need to be taught so they know when not to.


----------

